# Does anybody have a connection with a cat?



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I have a connection with my cat, everytime she is about to have a seizure i seem to wake up at the right time to make sure she will be ok afterwards even if i took my sleep meds. It is just so weird that it been happening lately it didn't happen from her first 3 seizures she had. she only gets 1 seizure every 3-4 months after that It is like i know she will have one.

It isn't noisy at all she doesn't meow or anything she just seizes out of nowhere and I always seem to wake up before it happens or when it first starts. I am guessing there is a connection somewhere between us i do love her to pieces


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a connection with my last cat, Sabrina. I always knew when she needed me and vice versa. She was so perceptive of my moods that it was uncanny.


----------

